# Sell my '95 GT Xizang LE? for something new(er)



## Bcar (Apr 26, 2005)

Trying to decide if I should sell my old (almost a classic!) GT Xizang LE for something new. It was/is a grrrreat bike, full XTR etc. But she's still on an old Mag 21, frame is still rock solid.

Looking at a new Specialized Epic Marathon Disc, I can get a great deal on one now.

Any thoughts?

What to ask for the GT if I do sell it? Im thinking about putting it on eBay (w/ a reserve)...
Full XTR, lotsa other Ti parts on the bike etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

i say post it on Ebay with no reserve. being spring the market is hot right now. you will get what it's worth or even a little more than it is worth. reserve's scare people away. it will get far more without a reserve. trust me on this.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

What VDub said...or turn it into a single speed.

You're also talking to the wrong people here...most of us would say keep it.


----------



## Bcar (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, if I cant get enough for it im going to keep it, single speed it and put a rigid fork on it. 
I dont even know what to ask for it these days...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bcar said:


> Yeah, if I cant get enough for it im going to keep it, single speed it and put a rigid fork on it.
> I dont even know what to ask for it these days...


I'll give ya $20.


----------



## sallen (Dec 8, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'll give ya $20.


Very cool bike!

I'll give ya $20.50. =)

This was actually one bike I really lusted over. If it were mine, I would keep it & ride it... a lot.

/C


----------



## Bcar (Apr 26, 2005)

do I hear $21? Just kidding  

you guys arent making this any easier!!! Id love to keep it, however selling it will take a HUGE edge off of the price sting on a new ride I want, pro-deal on an Epic Marathon, so that is a deal that I cant really turn down  I could probably swing keeping both, but I fear that I wouldnt ride the GT much with an Epic next to it... BUT I do ride mostly in MI where even front suspension really isint "needed."

The biggest thing that needs to be upgraded on the bike is the fork (10 yr. old Mag 21). But to replace the front fork I have to:
1. buy a new fork
2. thus need a new headset
3. thus need a new stem
4. thus need new front brakes
5. thus need new front brake lever/shift lever, if I go front disc, need a new wheel as well...

So just a simple fork change is going to run me $750+ for just decent stuff...

Grrr... Any tips on finding a threaded rigid front fork? Maybe that and set it up for single speed, I could probably get it under 20lbs then.

I dunno...


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I don't know what the hell an epic marathon is but Im fairly certain its less desirable than a ti hardtail that will never let you down. Maybe you should just have your mag21s rebuilt. 
Or better yet order yourself up a ti rigid fork, Any good shop can cut threads in a steerer tube...


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

*Here is what I'd do*

send it in to titus for a disc tab addition, then to remove the old V bosses. 
(First check if a disc wheel will fit back there)

It should set you back about 250 and they do a great job.

Pratically got a disc TI bike.... for peanuts.


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*GT Xizang*

I am interested in you Gt if you would like to sell. You can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

*re: rigid fork*

new tange forks can be had from aebike.com for about $50 shipped... So, go for the rigid SS!
otherwise, there's plenty of 'em on ebay for pretty cheap. 1 or 1 1/8" steerer?

You can now get new seals for the Mag series from enduroforkseals.com, if you are into rebuilding the fork. I haven't tried the mag seals, but I love their seals for the old 'zoke forks.

post a pic of the bike already! (=


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bcar said:


> do I hear $21? Just kidding
> 
> you guys arent making this any easier!!! Id love to keep it, however selling it will take a HUGE edge off of the price sting on a new ride I want, pro-deal on an Epic Marathon, so that is a deal that I cant really turn down  I could probably swing keeping both, but I fear that I wouldnt ride the GT much with an Epic next to it... BUT I do ride mostly in MI where even front suspension really isint "needed."
> I dunno...


Well....then I'd say eBay with a $199 opening bid and let it ride. You'll either get the money you want for it, or you won't.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*If it were mine...*

..people needed serious arms to make me swapping my Xizang for an Epic....


----------



## Phantom_Piney (Jul 2, 2006)

Don't do it, keep the Xizang GT ti alive or you will kick yourself in the but in your later years.  Heeh thats from a newbie on this board with the best Ti Xizang money can buy. Trust me don't do it!!! 

Your friend Piney.


----------

